# iPhone 6 plus



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Got my new 6plus and it is superb for this job. 
The map shows up so much better then the Phone 5. 
I no longer freeze up intermittently at the end of the ride. 
I have the latest Uber app and iOS installed.
Anybody else have comments about it?


----------



## xRacer (Oct 16, 2014)

I use my good old nexus 7 tablet
Gteat!


----------



## xRacer (Oct 16, 2014)

That's 7" big. Good and clear


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

didn't know you could run the uber app on a tablet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> didn't know you could run the uber app on a tablet.


iOS devices support the driver app as long as iOS6 or up is the operating system. Also the device will work best if it's Cellular compatible and not done through hotspot(using your phone as a hotspot and running on a wifi iPad) this may have changed and might work fine now.


----------



## MoJo>jams (May 20, 2015)

Still deciding on the 6 or 6 plus. When it come to putting on and off the car mount and is best to have a case? Or do some of you leave the phone bare so easily take it with you when your done for the day?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

snap ... I need to find my iPad mini and install the Driver app on that 9.7" screen ... only thing is I need to find a decent mount for my dash with the iPad mini


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

MoJo>jams said:


> Still deciding on the 6 or 6 plus. When it come to putting on and off the car mount and is best to have a case? Or do some of you leave the phone bare so easily take it with you when your done for the day?


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

For some reason the case on the 6 plus is very slippery. I bought the otter box case and it's great and tough. I don't use the mount. I keep mine down to enable direction corrections. I know the roads better than navigation for the most part.


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> Got my new 6plus and it is superb for this job.
> The map shows up so much better then the Phone 5.
> I no longer freeze up intermittently at the end of the ride.
> I have the latest Uber app and iOS installed.
> Anybody else have comments about it?


What


----------



## Dmaggard (Jun 14, 2015)

What is the latest iOS app mine has issues?


----------

